# Prolift mower lift vs MoJack



## new_wood (Jun 26, 2013)

Does anyone have the Prolift mower lift that TSC carries now?  I was going to check out the MoJack mower lift for my cub cadet zero turn 50" mower but TSC says that they no longer carry the MoJack and now carry the Prolift line.  Looking for any comments, suggestions, etc on either line of mower lift.  Thanks.


----------



## jeff_t (Jun 26, 2013)

I was just looking at them this morning. Seem decent enough. I'm going to wait for the end of the season, and see if they get marked down. They should be putting the snowblowers out any time, since it is almost July.

My old Ariens was easy to pull the deck out in about 90 seconds, but my new Gravely is a different story.


----------



## charly (Jun 26, 2013)

I just use a couple of lengths of my 1/2 inch safety blue retired climbing line, tie them to the front of my zero turn mower, then to the hooks on my tractor bucket and up she goes. Next I slide a few 6x6's under the front wheels and then lower the bucket so the wheels are just touching the boards... Works great for my three blade change out...I'd always have a back up using one of those lifts, either some boards as props under the wheels, what ever..


----------



## lukem (Jun 26, 2013)

I just drive one of the front wheels up a car ramp and set the brake.  I wouldn't want to store a lift in the shop unless I used it all the time.  I'm under my mower about three times a year for blade changes.


----------



## Ashful (Jun 26, 2013)

lukem said:


> I just drive one of the front wheels up a car ramp and set the brake. I wouldn't want to store a lift in the shop unless I used it all the time. I'm under my mower about three times a year for blade changes.


 

Ditto.  I just drive the zero turn up on a pair of vintage oil change ramps.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jun 28, 2013)

Joful said:


> Ditto. I just drive the zero turn up on a pair of vintage oil change ramps.


 
x3

In a pinch you can put one front caster on the trailer ramp and still get under it. Just remember the e-brake.


----------



## charly (Jun 28, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> x3
> 
> In a pinch you can put one front caster on the trailer ramp and still get under it. Just remember the e-brake.


I like lifting the front and setting it on a couple of 6x6's,,  leaves the sides wide open to make things very easy..  plus I have it secured with ropes to my tractor bucket as back up...


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 28, 2013)

I have two buddies with the MoJack (pro version) and they like them.  No exp. with the Prolift.

For you guys with zero turns, nothing faster, easier, or more space economical than these.


----------



## charly (Jun 28, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I have two buddies with the MoJack (pro version) and they like them. No exp. with the Prolift.
> 
> For you guys with zero turns, nothing faster, easier, or more space economical than these.



My ropes don't scratch my paint


----------



## Ashful (Jun 28, 2013)

MasterMech said:


>





Nice mower.


----------



## jeromehdmc (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a Cub Cadet M-60 Tank. The front has a good place to put a Hi-lift jack under it. I just jack it up, put a couple jackstands under the front, remove the jack and clean the deck. I like the fact that I don't have to store anything else, just use the things I had around.


----------



## MasterMech (Jul 1, 2013)

charly said:


> My ropes don't scratch my paint


 
Can of Plasti-Dip would fix that. 



Joful said:


> Nice mower.


 
Thought you'd like that.


----------

